# Please sign this regardless of where you live!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...e-on-troubling-bills-that-violate-due-process


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Done.
I amended the message in order to not mislead...



> "Firstly, I am not one of your constituents. However, I strongly urge your opposition to Assembly Bill 4218 and Senate Bill 2786.
> 
> Although the bills are purported to enhance penalties for domestic abusers, they unfortunately go much further by denying due process to individuals.
> 
> ...


EDIT: Dammit all...
By putting in my correct zip code, the system automatically sent the messages to my actual representatives. Sorry bud. Looks like a legit address from NJ is needed to get this to the right place.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's on someone tag line, to the effect, "if there's not enough criminals, pass new laws and make more of them" Hope I got close to what he said.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> It's on someone tag line, to the effect, "if there's not enough criminals, pass new laws and make more of them" Hope I got close to what he said.


You're referring to Smitty901's signature.


> "There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals, one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws."
> -Ayn Rand-


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like that sig, should have remembered it, quoted it before.  Thanks!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess they will let child rapists walk the streets so they can imprison as may firearms owners as possible.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Done AND done!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I sent the notice to my representatives and senators too. Maybe they will call yours and let them know that we support the people's rights.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Done.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It booted me off, with this message---*Uh-Oh!* This campaign is not available in your area. We've logged your information and will let you know when it's available to you!
Getting due process in NJ, seems iffy already. People are not willing to fight it out in court, so they get punked out.
The government can do anything to you, if you are unwilling to stand up to them. NJ has learned that the hard way.


----------

